# Tybee Island



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

How has fishing here been? I will be returning in May (haven’t been to Tybee in 3 years, maybe 4?)

We always had fun catching whitting, rays, etc. Caught a Sharpnose once.

Should I expect more of the same come end of May? Any target species during that time that I should focus on?

Typically we just soak some cut bait, shrimp, or squid on a Carolina rig. Never tried any lures.


----------



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Forgot to say that I’ll be on the North end, between point and channel


----------



## Lukeksnyder1 (Nov 12, 2019)

You’ll be on the north end but easy enough to get around there. I like the river pier (not the crazy busy tourist pier on the ocean). there’s parking right there. You should be able to slay the whiting there. I’ve done very well on black and red drum and sheepshead at the jetty’s on the north end. Gotta fish close to the rocks though if you want anything but whiting and rays. Best tip I can give you is go to that seafood market by cocos sunset grill and buy local fresh head on shrimp. They were 3$ a pound last time I was there. You’ll outfish people 5 to 1 using good shrimp vs spoiled frozen bait shrimp. Good luck and small hooks.


----------



## Xentury (Mar 14, 2013)

Thank you much, I definitely will visit the market.
Is Tybee still “no sharks allowed”?
Just wondering if I hook a Sharpnose if I will have to throw it back.


----------



## KrizzyMacali (Aug 2, 2021)

We visited Tybee Island: Savannah's Beach and had a chance to have a day tour at tybee island; the north side of the beach is far my favorite part of the beach, it was so nice. The sand is nicer and not as gritty with shells.


----------

